# zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....



## Forellenfreund (13. Juni 2007)

Mich würden mal eure Meinungen interessieren ob ihr mich eher in den Bereich Schisser abschiebt oder ob ihr mir recht gebt. 
Falls letzteres der Fall sein sollte bitte auch die untenstehenden Kaufmöglichkeiten bewerten. 

Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen ein Boot gekauft. Silver Fox ( Baugleich Buster L nur GFK innen ) . Das Boot + Motor ( Honda four 45 PS ) ist Top in Schuss. Der Vorbesitzer ist damit ca. 1000 km gefahren und sonst stand der Kahn nur in der Garage. Habe direkt einen großen Service machen lassen + Impellertausch. Laut Honda Servicepartner wäre Motor wie neu. 

Trotzdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen kleinen zweiten Motor zu kaufen. Dieser soll neben den größeren angebaut werden mit Langschaft und immer einsatzbereit sein ( extra Tank ). 

Folgende Horrorscenarios bewegen mich zu dieser Überlegung. 

1) Ich überquere gerade den Rhein und der Motor geht aus. 500 meter hinter mir befindet sich Herkules 12 oder ein dickes Containerbinnenschiff auf Talfahrt.  #t#t

2) Vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm aber evtl. doch teuer und langwierig. Irgendwo mitten auf den bodden oder in der Küstennahen Ostsee fällt der Motor aus. was tun...? 


folgende Bootsmotoren wurden mir heute angeboten von dem Händler.... Honda bf 5 LU ... oder Honda bf 2,3 Lchu. 
Würde ein 2.3 PS Motor für meine Horrorszenarien reichen oder muss es doch der 5 PS Motor sein. Interessant bei dem 2,3 PS Motor wäre das geringe Gewicht vom Motor. Fürs Schleppangeln wäre dann wohl aber eher der 5 PS Motor von Vorteil .. oder ..??? 

Hoffe ich erhalte ein paar Statements die meinen großen ???? Wald ein wenig lichten....


Cheers


Sven


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Ein 2ter Motor ist nie verkehrt.
Was hältst Du denn von einem stärkeren E Motor?
Den kannst Du dann auch gleich zum Vertikalangeln einsetzen.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot!
Wenn du ein besseres Gefühl hast mit dem Ersatzmotor, dann mach es. Die Aussenborder sind im allgemeinen zwar ziemlich sicher, aber manchmal passiert eben doch was. 
Da können kleine Defekte schon mal grosse Wirkung haben. Einen Bootsmotor kann man auch nicht wie ein Auto anschieben und so doch noch zum Laufen bekommen. 
Wenn du auf dem Rhein unterwegs bist, sollest du den 5 PS nehmen. Mit dem Lütten wirst du kaum ne Chance haben gegen die Strömung anzukommen. Da kannst du auch gleich Paddel nehmen und den nächsten Hafen flussabwärts ansteuern. Wichtig ist auch immer werkzeug und die wichtigsten Ersatzteile mit dabei zu haben.


----------



## Forellenfreund (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Hi Tommi ... Emotor kommt sowieso noch vorne drauf.... 

Allerdings denke ich mir das ein Benzin Motor doch noch mehr Vortrieb gibt ... oder ... ??  Welche PS leistung hat denn der stärkste von M.K. ca.  ?

Zu Punkt zwei hilft mir dieser dann aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr weiter.... es sei denn ich habe fünf 120 er Gelbatterien an Board. Mit dem 2 Motor könnte  ich das Benzin vom großen nutzen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Ich hatte mal einen E-Motor, der hatte angeblich 3,3 PS.
Habe ich zwar nie gelaubt, aber ordentlich Druck hatte der schon.
Du musst ja damit auch nicht gegen den Strom fahren, es reicht ja, wenn Du mit der Stömung ans Ufer kommst.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

- Um mit der Strömung (also Talfahrt) irgendwo an Land zu kommen würde wohl der Kleine reichen

- Schleppen kannst du auch mit dem großen 45èr ... der wird sogar leiser sein als ein kleiner Motor

Generell ist ein zweiter Motor zu befürworten, ..  und sei es nur um dir ein sicheres Gefühl zu geben.


Uli


----------



## mirko.nbg (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Habe auch seit letztem Jahr ein Boot. Und folgendes ist passiert:

Urlaub auf Fünen mit Boot. Sozusagen Jungfernfahrt auf der Ostsee.
Also raus zum Angeln. Gestoppt und Angel ausgeworfen.Vorher den Motor ausgemacht. Das ganze wiederholte sich ein paar mal. Alles gut bis.....mein Motor nicht mehr angesprungen ist und letztendlich die Batterie leer war.Ich hatte mir auch einen alten Hilfsmotor bei E-Bay für 115 EUR gekauft. Habe den aber nie ausprobiert. Zum glück hatte ich ihn aber dabei. Er sprang auch direkt an,was ein Glück! Ich kann dir sagen das ich eine scheiss Panik hatte.
Fazit: Sicherheit steht an erster Stelle!
Fahre nie ohne Hilfsmotor raus. Wenn der Hauptmotor streikt nützten Dir auf See auch keine Paddel! Selbst 5 PS die ich auch habe sind eher schon knapp. 
Ich habe sogar noch 2 Ersatzbatterien mit.
Ich habe aus meinen Fehlern gelernt. Wenn Du mal in so einer Situation gerätst wie ich sie erlebt habe,stellt sich Deine Frage nicht!

Also ein Petri Heil von Mirko


----------



## Schütti (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Hallo Forellenfreund,

aus Sicherheitsgründen bist du mit einem zweiten Motor immer auf der sicheren Seite und dies geht auch bei mir immer vor #6.

Habe den Honda BF 2,3 hinter einem 3,00 m Schauchboot und da bringt er (wenn ich alleine fahre) immerhin noch 10 Km/h laut meinem GPS. 

Ich kenne leider dein Boot nicht, ich denke aber, der sollte für Notsituationen ausreichen. Ausserdem ist er absolut pflegeleicht (da luftgekühlt), sehr sparsam und wiegt nur 13 kg.

Also, viel Spass noch und jede Menge Petri.

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Hallo,
ich bin seit 1992 mit dem eigenen Boot unterwegs. 5 jahre dabei einen Zweitmotor. Gebraucht habe ich ihn nie, obwohl ich im Schnitt sicher 300 bis 400 Stunden im Jahr fahre.

95% aller Probleme sind Sprit oder Elektrikprobleme. Wenn Du also wirklich einen 2. Motor für Deine Sicherheit willst, dann einen mit separater Spritversorgung und eigener Elektrik. Sonst kannst du es Dir sparen.

Mann kann sich natürlich dumm verhalten und bei ständigen Platzwechseln und Neustartversuchen seine Batterien leermachen. Einfach den Motor laufenlassen und ggfls. einen batteriewächter einbauen.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

hatte das zum Glück bisher noch nie ....
aber wenn die Batt. leer ist - kann man den dann nicht von Hand anziehen ??? |kopfkrat
wofür haben die Dinger denn auch nen Starterseil #c


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

wenn du meinen 70er mit der Hand anziehst, heißt du nur noch Arnold, der Ü90 Fänger!!!:vik:


----------



## heinzrch (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

der kleine Honda ist für deinen Zweck ideal - durch die Luftkühlung (fehlender Impeller) ist er praktisch wartungsfrei, daß er ein bissel lauter ist, wird dich wohl kaum stören. Billig ist er auch noch (650€) und er schiebt auch nen 5m Kahn noch, zwar langsam aber sicher....
Ein guter Händler hat nen Probemotor, den du dann an deinem Boot einfach mal ausprobierst.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*



Dolfin schrieb:


> wenn du meinen 70er mit der Hand anziehst, heißt du nur noch Arnold, der Ü90 Fänger!!!:vik:



probiert hab ich das natürlich noch nicht ....
je größer desto schwerer wird das ja auch klaro :m
meine HD war ja nun auchn bischn schwerer an zu kicken als nen Mokick 
aber ich werd das dann mal bei meinem lütten 30er zu Testzwecken versuchen .... kann ja nicht schaden zu wissen das es geht .... (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Forellenfreund (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Also das ist jetzt aber auch für mich doch etwas neues....

Ist das so ein Problem das Ding von Hand zu starten..????

Muss gestehen das ich mich auch ein bisschen drauf verlassen habe das ich den Motor wie in der Beschreibung beschrieben so starten kann wenn mal die Battereie alle ist. 

Da steht was von 4 Schrauben lösen und dann soll da ein Starterseil sein .... werde das wohl mal bei ausgeschaltetem Strom probieren.


----------



## AK_894 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Also erst mal Hallo
Ich Kann euch nur sagen dass es bei meinem Vater sein 50ps Mercury noch klappt in von Hand anzuziehen.
Geht zwar Tierisch auf die Arme habe es aber den noch geschafft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

mein 40 mariner auch  mein 40 mariner 4zyl.geht nicht mehr er hat kein anreisstarter nur noch e start.vor 15 jahren hatten wir einen 70 evin den hat mein kumpel vor LL lehrgestartet habe ihn anreißen können aber nur von einem bestimmten punkt aus.ob ich das jetzt noch schaffe weiß ich nicht bin nicht mehr so im training.cu auf der ostsee.              fahre auch nur noch mit angstmotor.der bruch eines abscherstiftes ohne grundkontackt hat mich das gelehrt


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

es ist nie verkehrt einen ersatzmotor an bord zu haben. für binnengewässer reciht ein kleiner, da kannste dann einfach ans dichteste ufer, wenn du aber auf der ostsee bist solltest du einen 5 ps motor haben. wie neu ein motor ist sag fast garnichts, alle können pannen haben. mein vater und ich haben schon welche abgeschleppt (hatten damals zwar auch nur ein "kleines" angelboot mit 35 ps, aber ging) die nen nagelneuen motor hatten. einen 45 ps solltest du noch anziehen können, je nachdem wie fit du bist wirst du damit dann auch probleme haben oder nicht


----------



## GridtII (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Hallo,
wir haben einen 50 PS Yamaha 4Takt und eine 5 PS 4 Takt als Reservemoter. Der hat einen eigenen Tank, man kann ihn aber auch über den Haupttank fahren. Reservemotor ist für uns ein "Muss", weil wir viel auf der Ostsee fischen. Fünf PS sollte es schon sein, damit es bei schlechtem Wetter überhaupt noch Sinn macht.
Ich würde also immer den größeren Motor für die Reserve wählen.
Übrigens kann man den Fünfziger noch recht gut von Hand starten. Gott sei Dank haben wir bisher weder den Reservemotor gebraucht, noch den Handstart, aber es ist schon beruhigend zu wissen, dass beides funktioniert. 
Noch was, mit ängstlichem Verhalten hat das nichts zu tun, sondern mit Sicherheit.
Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------



## Forellenfreund (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

So... Danke schonmal für die Antworten. 

...

Habe am We. den "Handstarttest" gemacht. 

Und was soll ich sagen. Nennt mich Herkules ... |supergri

Nein .. Spaß bei Seite .. ging recht einfach... 

Allerdings durfte ich das Boardnetz nicht ausstellen. Dann hat es nicht funktioniert. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal .. oder..?



Werde mich nun wirklich nach dem 5 PS Motor umsehen und es genauso handhaben wie Gridt. Extratank aber auch ein Umschaltventil für den Haupttank. Für alle Fälle noch ne Handpumpe ins Boot das ich Benzin umfüllen kann ohne auf wilde "mit dem Mund ansaug" Ideen kommen muss falls mal was mit den Benzinleitungen im Haupttank ist.


Cheers


Sven


----------



## wobbler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

ja das bordnetz bleibt an...
als 2. motor ist der yamaha 4 ps auch sehr gut - er hat einen einbautank und wieg 5 kg weniger als der 5er honda. 
dieser ist auch eine uraltkonstruktion und ein 1 zylinder mit schlechter laufkultur#t.
daher würde ich den 5er honda nicht anbauen. dann lieber einen 6ps suzuki 1zylinder 4 takt.... der ist leichter als der honda - moderner und einiges stärker -ebenso mit einbautank...


----------



## astacus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Hallo Ab's,

Fall 1:
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal auf der Ostsee übernachtet. Nächsten Tag beim Anlassen surrt der Anlasser nur ein wenig. Energie war da. Per Hand anlassen soll theoretisch gehen (Honda 75 PS). Bei mir nicht. Nach ein paar Stunde frickeln habe ich aufgegeben und die Netten vom DGzRS gerufen. Die haben mich direkt in die Box gebracht. Zwei Wochen später habe ich eine Spendenaufforderung bekommen. Zahlung war natürlich Ehrensache.

Nachlese: Energie da, Anlasser heil. Honda-Hauptschalter durchgegammelt - kein Kontakt. 6 PS Honda gekauft. Auf 8 PS aufrüsten lassen.


Fall 2:
Diesen Frühling auf der Ostsee. Morgens sehr neblig deshalb mit Pos-Lichtern gefahren. Dummerweise die Licher nicht ausgeschaltet. Den ganzen Tag mit dem Kleinen geschleppt. Abends war nicht mehr genügend Saft für den Großen da. Mit dem Kleinen mit 5 Kn nach Hause geschippert.

Fazit: Mit dem Hilfsmotor bin ich immer auf der Sicheren Seite

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## moin moin (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: zweiter kleiner Motor zur Sicherheit....*

Hi Forellenfreund,
wenn Dich hier jemand als Schisser empfindet, na auf dessen weitere Ausführungen kannst Du getrost verzichten. Aber wie Du siehst, hast Du nur Zustimmung geerntet:m.

Okay, ohne Holzmotor (Paddel) und natürlich Anker (zum Werfen, ziehen, werfen usw....) sollte niemand auf einem Fluss rumschippern. Ein Zweit-AB ist da schon die beste Variante. Wenn er "nur" als Paddel-Ersatz fungieren soll, dann eher einen Kleinen ( ist auch leichter) und hat meist einen eingebauten Tank (ca. 2 Liter) und schon bist Du unabhägig von der Restmotorisierung! Auf See allerdings, kann es auch etwas grösser sein. Allerdings kenne ich Leute, denen es reicht, im Ernstfall,per E-Motor die Richtung des Bootes beim Treiben zu bestimmen. Mich allerdings, graust schon der blosse Gedanke daran. Mir waren die peinlichen Momente schon genug, als im Hafen der Motor nicht mehr wollte. 

AAAAber,
wenn Du diesen "Reserve-Motor" auch zum Schleppangeln benutzen willst, bauchst Du nur eine "Ersatzschraube" mit deutlich kleinerer Steigung dazukaufen.

Den Hinweis auf die regelmässige Pflege und Wartung eines Bootmotors verzichte ich hier und setze sie vorraus. Somit bleiben die Paddel meist trocken#6.


----------

